# Anybody own a s&w mp shield?



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking at buying my girlfriend one was just curious what you thought about it? Is it reliable? Jam often etc...thanks 

It's the only small frame pistol that looks nice that I've found so far looking at the .40 cal


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

I've had mine now - in the 9mm flavor - for about three months. Love it. Feels great in the hand, very concealable and shoots great. I have around 500 rounds through it now and not one hiccup. Decently accurate for what it is. You will like this gun. It has taken over as my favorite in a crowded stable...


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have found a small gun in .40 is a little tuff to shoot, I would recomend staying with a 9mm. Check the sight "balloons go up", it is my son's blog but has good information. I carry a Kahr PM9 as my EDC but they are costly.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I have to agree with Leupy, go 9mm in a small auto especially for someone with smaller hands.

I read a few reviews about the pistol, all good.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Have the 9mm . . we're BFF now. 
You will LOVE it.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I have the 9mm put over 5000rnds through it. Great gun. After a while the white Dots on the sights wear out. I just put bright pink fingernail polish on the front sight. works great.


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 9, 2012)

The shield is a sweet concealable pistol. I'm in the process of getting one. All of my LE buddies have purchased them and love it. Def go with the 9mm bigger is not always better. You can accurately lay down more rounds with the 9 because of the easier recoil recovery. Also in low light conditions the .40 muzzle flash will be a burden. My brother just got one for $400 and 10% off. Good luck!


----------



## Sfritr (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are some very objective reviews on the Shield

[ame]http://youtu.be/48-ST3eDow4[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/Ck64DpUhn0g[/ame]

Good luck


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a shield .40. It's got some heavy recoil in the .40. I would recommend the 9mm. Much easier to shoot and more accurate. I also own a beretta nano 9mm. I like the nano better than my shield personally. Nano can be had a little cheaper as well.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I held one in 40 cal just after they came out...just to small for my hands, I agree the 40 would probably bark pretty good I would definitely go with the 9MM.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have 2 9mm shields and love em, especially after I stippled them!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fossil (Aug 6, 2013)

Shield in 9mm is the way to go.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I own the .40 and have shot my buddies 9. I don't think they shoot any differently. The .40 is not hard to shoot in my opinion 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jomull55 (Apr 2, 2014)

I've got a shield in 9mm as well, I like it!


----------



## Beaston23 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have one and it has performed flawlessly. 1000 rounds and no fte/ftf. I have been EDC'ing the shield every day since November in my comp-tac minotaur holster with some federal hst. The first run of shields had a recall but all is fixed now. I would also recommend looking into "Talon" brand grips as a nice aftermarket part for helping with the grip.


----------

